
AI Index – 2018 Report [pdf] - sytelus
http://cdn.aiindex.org/2018/AI%20Index%202018%20Annual%20Report.pdf
======
sytelus
AI Index's 2018 report is just great collection of data on state of things in
AI. My favorite highlights:

\- AI papers count from Europe > China > USA

\- Citation impact from USA > Europe > China

\- Migratory authors have highest citation impact

\- CVPR, NeurIPS, ICML attendance is each doubled in past 3 years

\- WiML attendance actually dropped in 2018

\- Interest in robotics in terms of ROS downloads is seeing growth of roughly
50% yoy starting 2015, China contributing half of it

\- Active AI startups have increased by 2X in past 3 years

\- 71% of job applicants in AI are male

\- Number of robot installations are increasing by 50% in China since 2016,
other countries have negligible growth

\- 5X more media articles have positive sentiment for AI than negative (of
course, measured by AI :))

\- Mention of AI have been at least doubling in US Congress since 2016

\- Training time (but not total compute) for ImageNet has been decreased by
16X in past 18 months through 5 record breaking milestones

\- Metric improvements in vision related tasks are stagnating while many NLP
tasks saw massive bump

\- AI is better than humans at 3 more tasks in 2018: Chinese-English
translation, playing Quake III, Prostate cancer grading

